# Anyone think they had PMS but actually pregnant ?



## Violet3

Hola ! :D

I've seen a lot of women saying that they 'know someone' or 'heard about someone' who thought they had PMS but then found out they were pregnant or that 'they could have sworn they'd get AF any minute' but then got a BFP !

So I've started this thread so that people here can read directly about women this has happened to ! Hopefully it will give some of the TTCers or TWWers hope, especially if they're worried that the dreaded witch is going to arrive soon ! What I don't want is for people hoping that their PMS turns out to be a pregnancy to be dissapointed if it doesn't happen. We will ALL get our :bfp: very soon with a positive attitude and self belief !! :D

Good luck and babydust to everyone xxx :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno exactly how far along I was with my DS but I found out when I was 10-11 weeks pregnant. I had NO CLUE I wasn't trying and not preventing. I fainted one day and told my instructor at college that I thought I was going to get my period and well my period never did come. I was cramping just like AF was coming and all sorts of signs and symptoms of AF...major headache, sore bb's, everything and still no AF so finally I broke down the weekend after and tested on a digital and it was BFP no doubt about it!


----------



## Quest55

When I was pregnant with my son, I wasnt trying nor preventing either. I had just come off the pill and my cycles were wacky...still are...but I kept have major cramps, very sore bbies, and I felt like any day I was going to start, but it never did. I dont know why it never occured to me I might be pregnant, but I went to the drs to find out whats wrong and they did a pregnancy test and the next morning they called me to congratulate me. I was shocked, I was so SURE AF was on her way because the cramps were just like them.


----------



## CMarie

Hey Violet :flower:

Before I got my BFP I was 1000000% positive AF was coming. I had awful AF type cramping, I was tired and moody, and I just had a gut feeling I was out, however I got my BFP when I was 4 days late for AF :happydance:

Some huge things that made me think I could be pregnant was the fact that my cramps started at 10 dpo. They NEVER start that early, I usually just get super bad cramps the night before AF shows. I also had very different AF type cramping. Instead of the cramps being there constantly like they usually were, they were on and off again type of cramps which was super weird for me. Also, my bbs were EXTREMELY sore (even to shower!) and I never get sore bbs while AF is here only when I'm ovulating.

Hopefully this helps a bit :) Praying you all get your BFPs soon!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I was very sure AF was coming! I had cramps for the whole week that literally made me drop to my knees. I felt like I was about to start all the time and was constantly checking to see if I had. So you can imagine my surprise when I finally broke and took a test and it was positive =O lol


----------



## DaisyBee

When I was pregnant with Megan I was so sure I wasnt pregnant that I did an hpt & then instead of waiting to see the results I went back to bed. I didnt feel pregnant. I woke up a few hours later & the test showed faint positive. So I did more tests and they all showed positive. My sore bb's, ms, tiredness became very obvious a week or so later.

I did feel more like I was going to have my period - I kept wiping thinking af had started but it hadnt. Also was crampy which continued throughout first tri for me.


----------



## Munchkin30

I've properly got PMS, cramps, wierd smell, tender breasts, tired, generally feeling like AF on it's way imminently but i never had PMS so today so far i've convinced myself i'm out, but i'm now back thinking this is all a bit odd so may still be in! CD11 so shouldn't really be having 'AF starting feelings' yet anyway, officially AF due on Thurs.

Good luck xx


----------



## prettykitty

Im in my tww but its weird as I keep getting those "I feel like Im going to come on" feelings.

And my cycles are a bit haywire atm as they have previously been very long. But I have really bad cramps, a heavy feeling stomach and acne to make most 14 yrs proud!!!

I can smell things for miles away and notice things a lot quicker than normal like that atm, and my legs and back feel really achey. 

I am hoping its a good sign but its in the early days of trying so I am not getting any hopes up. 

Good luck to all you girlies xxx


----------



## MrsSimp123

I conceived on Nov 5th so I guess I am 4 weeks.. Doc's appt on 12/13!

Anyway, I really thought my period was coming. I had all of the symptoms: cramping, sore bb's, irritated... except they started about 6-7 days before I was due. Normally, I do not cramp until a couple of days before I start. I tested at 9 dpo and got a BFN, then waited and tested at 16 DPO and got a BFP! I was charting & temping and my temp went WAYYYY up on days 15-16 dpo.. I also noticed that my cervix was so high that I could not feel it! Normally before my AF, cervix is very low....

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------

